# Bridleways around Weston-Super-Mare, more so Hutton and Bleadon!



## Eden2801 (25 April 2014)

Please help me! Just started part loaning and struggling on where to go with him apart from Christon Plantations! Trying to find maps but to no avail!

Thanks


----------



## Tooster (26 April 2014)

Hello there

If you go to StreetMap.co.uk you can zoom out to see footpaths (short-dotted lines in pink) and bridleways (long-dotted lines in pink). You could do a search on Hutton and then just grab and move the map around to cover your area.

Hope that helps


----------



## macandpolly (26 April 2014)

Theres loads of bridleways theres what we call 100 acres which takes u down into Loxton if ur coming from plantations theres also the bennetts ride which are 2 open field but u must stick to the path and that takes u into Loxton but Bleadon end u get to these paths when u go up the really rocky hill with the sheep in the field next to it and turn off the first gateways to 100 acres and the one abit further down the path is for bennetts hope this helps really hard to explain but theres some really nice riding!


----------



## meesha (26 April 2014)

Scratchy lane joins Canada coombe/Roman road to plantation. Puddle lane leads towards Banwell from plantation then go right and lanes back through Christon, up weston lane to rejoin plantation,  or from plantation down 100 acres, bit of roadwork to crooks peak.


----------



## neddy man (26 April 2014)

I,ve just looked on www.bridlewaymap.com====and there does not seem to be a lot around your area .Go into a good bookshop or large W.H.Smiths  and seek advise on ordnance survey maps.


----------



## stevejqr (26 July 2014)

Ordnance Survey 25k maps should be your first port of call.


----------

